# The Eternal Definition Of A Cult



## SSMDCX (Mar 3, 2007)

*THE ETERNAL DEFINITION OF A CULT*​​Here are some attributes and qualities of an entity which is truly defined as a Cult: this entity can be an individual; a so called religious organization; or a religiously and communally biased media.

Such an entity who is engaged in the creation and spreading of illusions, delusions, doubts, distractions, rumors and Dubidha that take us away from the Gur and Guru is a Cult. Such an entity who is engaged in taking us away from the Gurmat – divine wisdom and instead engaged in spreading the virus of Munnmat, Sansarik Mat and Durmat among the masses is a Cult. Any such entity who is engaged in taking us away, through its Kood Karni from the Akal Purakh and His Gur Parsaadee Naam Ik Oankaar Satnaam is a real Cult.  Any such entity which is engaged in the business of spreading hatred and bigotry among the masses and promoting communal fighting is a Cult. Any such entity who is engaged in the slanderous criticism of a Sikh, a Gursikh, a Gurmukh, a Sant, a Braham Gyani and a Gursangat is the serious most Cult in itself. Any such entity who tries to evaluate the Karni of a Puran Sant, a Puran Braham Gyani is the most serious Cult in itself. Any such entity who is engaged in slandering and abusing anybody for any reason whatsoever is a Cilt in itself. Any such entity who is defeated by the mental sicknesses due to PanJ Doots, Asa, Trishna, Mansha and Maya is a Cult in itself. Any such entity who distinguishes discriminately between a Amritdhari and a Non Amritdhari is a Cult of Ahankaar promoted by the outside compliance only (Baharli Rehat), for that matter any kind of discrimination between any sects of the society is the most serious Cult in itself. The entity wearing a Dharam Ka Bana and doing Adharam is the biggest Cult. The entity who spreads the violence, communicates poisonous thoughts for others, harms others in any way, abuses the others in anyway is a Cult in itself. Any such entity who points fingers at others without cleaning his own house first is the biggest Cult in itself. Any such entity who has no humility and humbleness, no mutual respect for each other is a Cult in itself.     

In the end the entity engaged in any kind of a Kood Karni – bad deeds by any means is the biggest Cult in itself. So let us make our Karni based on Gurmat, leave the Munnmat, Sansarik Mat and Durmat, and realize Almighty, develop a true and eternal love and peace inside us for everyone living on this earth and make this place a Sat Yug once again and make this earth a Cult free place. 


Loonharami Kiram Jant Dassan Dass 


----------------------------------------
----------------------------------------


----------



## badmash (Mar 3, 2007)

The point being......?


----------



## Lionchild (Mar 3, 2007)

badmash said:


> The point being......?



That cults are not good for the sikh community and other communities.


----------



## badmash (Mar 3, 2007)

Kind of subjective, no? It all depends on the way you look at it, not really what it is.


----------



## kaur-1 (Mar 5, 2007)

Waheguru ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh

Yes, I totally agree that cults are BAD NEWS. One definition of the word cult:
*"
A religion or sect considered to be false, unorthodox, or extremist, with members often living outside of conventional society under the direction of a charismatic leader; "*

For Example:
This cult leader - a self proclaimed "Guru" is at present in the UK. This "delusional" self proclaimed Guru may at one time done lots of naam simran but only Waheguroo truly know's what happened to this poor man. Hope he recovers soon with waheguroo's kirpa.

A brief background old article's on this cult:

 Author: ... 
Date:   11-24-05 12:59

An old pamphlet about this cult:

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Please beware of a very dangerous cult in Toronto. The cult leader Narinder Grewal, 

An evil cult has emerged in the Toronto area led by a very cunning and dangerous individual, Narinder Grewal. Narinder has brainwashed and mislead many members of the Sikh community and turned them into mindless slaves. Narinder’s followers are reduced to screaming wrecks, completely dependent on Narinder for all direction. 

In one particularly disturbing case, he has convinced one of his followers to give him his wife (who is half Narinder’s age) claiming she was originally “his” in a previous lifetime. A child has been born as a result of this illicit and depraved relationship. He and the rest of his cult refers to this woman as “chhotay mata jee” and his earlier wife “vaday mata jee”. 

The following are some examples of his direct attacks on the Sikh faith, and the Sikh Gurus: 

1.    People bow in front of him in the presence of Siri Guru Granth Sahib jee. 

2. He claims to be a Atal Brahmgiyani and greater than Guru Nanak Dev jee and our 10 Gurus. He preaches that there is no need to “matha tek” to Guru Granth Sahib jee. 

3.    He calls God a “{censored}”. 

4.    He challenges Guru Nanak Dev jee and Guru Gobind Singh jee and says that he is not afraid of them. 

5. As written above he has taken his follower’s wife as his second wife. It is quite possible that there are more such cases of sexual abuse in his cult. 

6. He has replaced the Khalsa slogan “Vaheguru jee kaa Khalsa, Vaheguru jee kee fateh” with his own creation “Satnam jee kaa Khalsa, Satnam jee kee fateh” 

7. He says to his followers that Guru Nanak Dev jee and Guru Gobind Singh jee do “matha-tek” (bow) to some of his chosen disciples.


Some of the idiotic and mentally-retarded things that he claims are as follows:

1. He claims to have done a wrestling match with God in Sachkhand and beaten him in a wrestling match. One wonders if there is WWF going on at Sachkhand too!

2. At one occasion he claims to have entered God through his feet and came out from his head. At this, God is said to have been very pleased with him. God at that point told him that no one other than him had done such a spectacular thing. 

3. He claims that God gave him a construction contract to renovate and reconstruct Sachkhand. He claims that he destroyed all areas of Sachkhand and thereafter constructed a “Sunder Nagar.” During the construction of “Sunder Nagar”, he claims that Guru Gobind Singh jee helped him out by planting a “Nishan Sahib” (Sikh religious flag) there. 

4. As stated previously, he has established an illicit sexual relationship with his follower’s wife. She is only half his age (He is about 50, she is 25). His followers who expressed doubt over this illicit relationship were told that God has personally asked him to take his follower’s wife, otherwise, God would have taken away all his power and spirituality. One wonders why would God want him to have sexual relationship with a woman who is half his age and is wife of his disciple. 

5.     He claims to have “kicked out” God from Sachkhand and then let him in at his will. 

6. He claims to have released 100 million souls who were suffering in hell. One wonders why he ignored millions of people suffering in Africa, Asia and other parts of the world. Why did he not release them?

7. On one hand he claims that the only language spoken in Sachkhand is “Rag-Ragni” language and on the other hand he has written a conversation that took place between him and God in Punjabi. In this conversation, he claims that God told him that his feet has light of 1000 suns, and his heart and head has light of 21 suns. 

8.    He claims of another realm above Sachkhand called Brahmkhand and he claims that only he has access to this realm. 


Please be aware of this very dangerous cult leader. As written above he has taken his follower’s wife as his second wife. It is quite possible that there are more such cases of sexual abuse in his cult. It is possible that he uses drugs or other such chemicals to instill hallucinations in his followers. Ladies should be particularly careful in not going to his place as he is said to be sexually abusing women. 

Saadh Sangat jee, please be aware of this monster’s presence in our community and inform others about his nefarious activities. We must collectively shut down this man’s cult and make sure no one else is mislead and hurt. 

WHAT CAN YOU DO?

1.    Please don’t visit his dera, that is situated in Bolton, Ontario.

2.    Don’t read his material. He and his brain-washed followers use brainwashing techniques to trap innocent people in their cult.

3.    Please make other aware of his nefarious activities. 

4.    If you hear of any kind of abuse in his dera, please bring it to the attention of police. 

5.    If you have had a bad experience in his dera, please share it with others to make them aware of his sadistic activities.

Another:​ 
* Panthic Alert

Issue Date: 6/16/2003

Subject: Nariender Grewal's SatNaam Cult (Toronto) * 

         To the Sikh Sadh-Sangat at large:     

Please note that a heretic group headed by a self-styled ‘guru’ is aggressively recruiting unsuspecting people on-line and at their local base in Toronto. These people espouse beliefs that are counter to the teachings of the Sikh Gurus and include: 

1) the belief in living a Guru. The present guru is known by the name Nariender Grewal. His followers bow their heads to his feet instead of Guru Granth Sahib Ji. 

2) like the Kala-Afghana group, they do not believe in the institution of Panj Piarays or Amrit Sanchaar.      

3) they claim that ‘Satnaam’ is the real Gurmantar and not ‘Waheguru’         
4) they have changed Panthic Parvaant GurFateh from ‘Waheguruji ka Khalsa Waheguruji ki Fateh’ to ‘Satnaamji ka Khalsa Satnaamji ki Fateh’ 

5) Nariender Grewal claims to be the living Guru and claims to replace Guru Gobind Singh and Guru Granth Sahib Ji.         

6) Nariender Grewal addresses Akal Purakh Sahib and our Guru Sahibs in crude language         

7) Nariender Grewal practices polygamy and claims to have 2 wives.  

* 8) Surinder Singh Multani is one of his main spokesperson on the Net. He writes convoluted letters using real Gurbanee quotations to back this group’s twisted belief system. He has aggressively made his rounds on the net trying to recruit more converts, often using multiple identities and aliases. His writings have been banned by many websites. He has resorted to threats of lawsuit for being denied access to sangat members by diligent administrators. Sevadaars working with the Khalsa Alliance became aware of this group’s activities several months ago, and have been observing their behavior on the Net. 

* Their system of attacking Panthic beliefs is not too different from the approach taken by Kala Aghana and his followers. It is interesting to see that just about the time that the Kala Afghana issue is about to be finalized, other chameleons like him are already being propped up by Anti-Panthic elements.


We, fellow Sikh sangat members, urge other Sikh Sangat members and all Jathebandees to denounce these people wherever they congregate, in the press and on-line. We urge all of you to voice your concerns to the Akal Takht Sahib and to please inform your innocent family members of these charlatans and to avoid them at all costs.


Yours sincerely,          
Sevadars to the Khalsa Panth          
The Khalsa Alliance          
http://www.KhalsaAlliance.org 
info@KhalsaAlliance.org


----------



## The Khalsa Fauj (Mar 6, 2007)

Is Narinder in UK now?
Because someone said he cut his hair and lives in a small town here in Toronto area. Some guys said he saw him drop his kids off to university.


----------



## simpy (Mar 6, 2007)

The Khalsa Fauj said:


> Is Narinder in UK now?
> Because someone said he cut his hair and lives in a small town here in Toronto area. Some guys said he saw him drop his kids off to university.


 


*He is in UK, (might be visiting Canada every now and then) and was hospitalized a few months ago for some treatment and guess what, he was experimenting his hodge podge over the women patients around him.*


*forgive me please*


----------



## SSMDCX (Mar 15, 2007)

Ik Oankaar Sat Naam Satgur Parsaad

A Divine Eye Is Needed To See, The Eternal Truth. Whatever The Physical Eye Sees Is All An Illusion And Not The Eternal Truth. For Reaching The Eternal Truth  One Has To Go Beyond Maya - Trihu Gun Tey Parey And When That Happens Then Only And Only The Hukam Is Followed - Whatever It May Be. Then There Remains No Value For What The World Likes Or Not, Then Only And Only Hukam Is Carried Out - Serving And Delivering The Eternal Truth Becomes The Formost Job Of Such A Soul Who Goes Beyond Maya - There Is No Maan Or Upmaan For Such A Person - Understanding All This Is Gur Parsaad ! Not Possible For A Common Person Buried Under 40 Feet Deep Scum Of Maya.

God Bless You.

Dassan Dass


----------



## simpy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru nanak Dev Ji De Bachan Panna# 7*

*AwKix joru cupY nh joru ]*
*joru n mMgix dyix n joru ]*
*joru n jIvix mrix nh joru ]*
*joru n rwij mwil min soru ]*
*joru n surqI igAwin vIcwir ]*
*joru n jugqI CutY sMswru ]*
*ijsu hiQ joru kir vyKY soie ]*
*nwnk auqmu nIcu n koie ]33]*

*Dhan Dhan Siri Guru Amar Das Ji De Bachan Panna#  117*

*siqgur swcI isK suxweI ]*
*hir cyqhu AMiq hoie sKweI ]*
*hir Agmu Agocru AnwQu AjonI siqgur kY Bwie pwvixAw ]1]*
*hau vwrI jIau vwrI Awpu invwrixAw ]*
*Awpu gvwey qw hir pwey hir isau shij smwvixAw ]1] rhwau ]*
*pUrib iliKAw su krmu kmwieAw ]*
*siqguru syiv sdw suKu pwieAw ]*
*ibnu Bwgw guru pweIAY nwhI sbdY myil imlwvixAw ]2]*
*gurmuiK Ailpqu rhY sMswry ]*
*gur kY qkIAY nwim ADwry ]*
*gurmuiK joru kry ikAw iqs no Awpy Kip duKu pwvixAw ]3]*
*mnmuiK AMDy suiD n kweI ]*
*Awqm GwqI hY jgq ksweI ]*
*inMdw kir kir bhu Bwru auTwvY ibnu mjUrI Bwru phucwvixAw ]4]*
*iehu jgu vwVI myrw pRBu mwlI ]*
*sdw smwly ko nwhI KwlI ]*
*jyhI vwsnw pwey qyhI vrqY vwsU vwsu jxwvixAw ]5]*
*mnmuKu rogI hY sMswrw ]*
*suKdwqw ivsirAw Agm Apwrw ]*
*duKIey iniq iPrih ibllwdy ibnu gur sWiq n pwvixAw ]6]*
*ijin kIqy soeI ibiD jwxY ]*
*Awip kry qw hukim pCwxY ]*
*jyhw AMdir pwey qyhw vrqY Awpy bwhir pwvixAw ]7]*
*iqsu bwJhu scy mY horu n koeI ]*
*ijsu lwie ley so inrmlu hoeI ]*
*nwnk nwmu vsY Gt AMqir ijsu dyvY so pwvixAw ]8]*




*forgive me please*


----------



## SSMDCX (Mar 16, 2007)

Ik Oankaar Sat Naam Satgur Parsaad

Quoting Gurbani Is Very Easy - Doing Gurbani Is Very Difficult. Marg Of Puran Bandgi Is Very Slippery - It Takes Only A Small Crack For The Maya To Penetrate And Destroy Everything Collected.

Dassan Dass


----------



## simpy (Mar 16, 2007)

SSMDCX said:


> Ik Oankaar Sat Naam Satgur Parsaad
> 
> Quoting Gurbani Is Very Easy - Doing Gurbani Is Very Difficult. Marg Of Puran Bandgi Is Very Slippery - It Takes Only A Small Crack For The Maya To Penetrate And Destroy Everything Collected.
> 
> Dassan Dass


 

*Respected Saadh Sangat Ji,*

*This is the talk is of people who cannot control their minds, man vass nahee ta kuchh vi nahee.*



*NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE. Want to go downwards-all ways are open,Maya is always ready, want to go upwards-Sache PaatShah dee Daylataa da vi koi ant nahee.....*


*Bani Guru hai, Bani Nirankaar Hai, We must Respect bani.*

*Man Jeetay jag Jeet*

*When Adhaar hi Waheguru ho jai, ta Maya ki karegi- Rola paeygee, Bahut nachchay tuppay gi, kon sunega?????*






*ijs dw swihbu fwFw hoie ]*
*iqs no mwir n swkY koie ]*
*swihb kI syvku rhY srxweI ]*
*Awpy bKsy dy vifAweI ]*
*iqs qy aUpir nwhI koie ]*
*kauxu frY fru iks kw hoie **]*




*forgive me please*


----------

